# [JS] Function soll rückgabewert liefern den ich weiter nutzen kann



## terades (11. Okt 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter anfänger in Sachen JS, nun brauche ich eine Variable die ich nutzen kann um später abfragen zu machen. Ich versuche das so zu lösen:


```
function auftrag () {
    this.value = prompt ("Auftragsnummer eingeben. ","123456");
    return this
}

Aufgerufen im Body:

<input type="button" id="auftragsnr" value="Auftragsnr" onclick= "auftrag()" />
<input type="button" id="WertZeigen" value="Auftragsnwert" onclick= "alert(auftrag.value)" />
```

Was mache ich falsch? Steht bei der Anzeige wenn ich auf den 2. Button drücke nur undefined.


----------



## JCODA (11. Okt 2017)

Vielleicht so? 
https://jsfiddle.net/Dagon/joLfgyaa/
Gibt bestimmt bessere Wege als solch eine globale Variable,...


----------



## _Andi84 (21. Okt 2017)

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="UTF-8" />
        <title>Auftragsnummer</title>
        <script>
            var aufgragnr = prompt("Auftragsnummer eingeben", "123456");

            function auftrag() {
                if (aufgragnr != null) {
                    document.getElementById("wertanzeigen").innerHTML = aufgragnr;
                }
            }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
       
        <div id="wertanzeigen">    </div>
       
        <button onclick="auftrag()">Auftragnr</button>
       
    </body>
</html>
```
 Hallo. War das so gemeint ?


----------

